# 3D veins?



## Tigertori90 (Aug 24, 2014)

http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/2011/06/creepy-cool-makeup-effects.html?m=1

I realize it says on the site that cotton balls were used to do this, but I have watched the YouTube video using the cotton balls and it looks horrible. Has anyone attempted to recreate this look? And if so what did you use or any ideas on what could be used to do this?


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

There is another option. Do you watch Face Off on the SyFy channel? The very first show, one of the contestants piped something on the model so it looked like veins/vines. But I don't know what she used. I've posed the question on the Face Off thread, so hopefully we can get an answer for you.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think if you do the same technique with a smaller amount of cotton balls, than you might get the look you want. I usually use Viva paper towels and latex for most of my looks. Maybe using twine and latex might work for veins also.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

If you use the cotton very thinly, it could be done very well.

Here you can see Rick Baker using yarn for veins





You could also lay down a thin layer on latex on glass and roll it up when it dries into stringy bits.

Or sculpt a prosthetic!


----------



## Fate (Jun 22, 2015)

i have seen red yarn frayed that looked pretty good


----------

